# Services Despatch Rider



## Guest (Apr 30, 2019)

Can anyone tell me where I might get a Services Despatch Rider repaired in the UK.

Many watchmakers are reluctant to touch a watch of this age with a pin - set movement.

Thanks


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

If you can't find someone to do it, I will. just shout.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I used to send mine to Steve Burrage at Ryte Time Watch Repairs Leicester, he used to work for Services though some time after your watch was made, I presume your`s is one of these

*"Services" Despatch Rider (24 hour dial [ also available in 12 hour lumed &`Plain` dials ). (made by Thiel Brothers Thuringia Germany),*​
*Davina un-jeweled pin-lever movement, circa late 1920s early 1930s*​





​
*"Services" Despatch Rider 24 Hour & 12 HOUR (Lumed Dial) German Made (by Thiel Brothers Thuringia), circa late 1920s/early 1930s *​





​
*"Services" Despatch Rider 12 hour Plain dial. (made by Thiel Brothers Thuringia Germany)*​
*,avina un-jeweled pin-lever movement, circa late 1920s/early 1930s*​





​
[IMG alt="FlightMagazineServicesAdvert1933a.jpg" data-ratio="150.81"]https://beta-static.photobucket.com/images/ae330/Mach00013137/Album%201A%20Services%20Advertising/.highres/FlightMagazineServicesAdvert1933a.jpg[/IMG]​
Close up of the telegram shown in the advert above...​
[IMG alt="1933 Alex Henshaw Telegram 1933" data-ratio="65.40"]https://beta-static.photobucket.com/images/ae330/Mach00013137/Album%201A%20Services%20Advertising/.highres/AlexHenshawTelegramDSC_0085.jpg[/IMG]​
​
:biggrin:​
​
​


----------

